#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  COMO LIMPAR A TELA EM C++????

## crisirado

[b] Parece simples,mas eu não sei:como limpar a tela em C++ usando um SO LINUX,com compilador ANJUTA????
No windows, tem a função CLRSCR da biblioteca <stdio.h>,e no LINUX,alguém sabe um comando simular e o nome da biblioteca para usar nesse compilador??????
Acho que vai ser algum comando para chamar o CLEAR do LINUX,mas nem tenho ideia de qual comando.

----------


## SDM

ola, na verdade a funcao clrscr faz parte da biblioteca conio.h, que nao padrao(ANSI C, mas biblioteca stdio.h é)
pra vc fazer isso, vc vai precisar usar biblioteca ncurses (man 3 ncurses), assim como no windows vc usa o conio.h pra manipular o terminal, no linux vc usa o ncurses

----------


## ABG

Existe uma técnica conhecida como ANSI ESCAPE CODES que permite limpar a tela, mover o cursor, manipular cores e etc.. Ela parece não ser muito conhecida e utilizada, ao invés o pessoal do Linux opta muito por utilizar a ncurses. Eu já usei ambos, a melhor opção depende do caso, entretanto usar escape codes torna seu código independente da necessidade do usuário possuir a biblioteca ncurses instalada em sua máquina.

Para limpar a tela apenas escreva:
printf("\033[2J");

Para informação adicional sobre escape codes de uma olhada em
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code
http://www.delmar.edu/Courses/CIS415L/ANSIsys.htm

Esteja atento pois pode haver alguma variação de um sistema operacional para outro, Não hesite em recorrer a mecanismos de busca como o Google e o Yahoo para mais informações.

Abraços, Alexandre

----------


## ABG

Outros links úteis
http://www.isthe.com/chongo/tech/comp/ansi_escapes.html
http://www.answers.com/topic/ansi-escape-code
http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/ANSI_escape_code

----------


## stumm

soh pra nao deixar passar em branco... 
anjuta nao é compilador... eh apenas uma IDE(bem ruinzinha, diga-se de passagem) para desenvolvimento de softwares. ela usa o gcc pra compilar, qdo vc dah um "F9", oq ele faz eh executar o gcc...

----------

